# Startfestplatte im Bios-Bootmenü wählen



## fawad (2. März 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe mein C Festplatte geteilt (also C und E).
Ich habe auf E Teil rechtemaustaste geklickt und „aktivieren“ gewählt. Jetzt, wenn ich starte fordert nach Bootdiskette....

mit F12 erscheint nur mein Hitchi Festplatte....

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, was ich jetzt machen soll, damit ich wieder normal einsteigen kann?

MS Windows XP

Lg
Fawi


----------



## KaiBone (2. März 2011)

Hallo fawad,
das ist eigentlich ganz einfach.
Dazu gehst du auf Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung -> Datenspeicher -> Datenträgerverwaltung
Dort machst du einen Rechtsklick auf die C Partition und wählst den Punkt "Diese Partition als aktiv markieren" aus.
Sollte das immer noch nicht helfen kannst du die Bootreihenfolge im Bios ändern, da kann ich dir allerdings ohne deine Biosversion zu kennen nicht helfen.

Gruß
KaiBone


----------



## fawad (2. März 2011)

Hallo!
Danke für deine Antwort!
Ich komme nicht weiter, beim starten fordert bootdiskette ....
Wenn ich in Windows rein komme , dann werde ich es beheben.
Ich habe Acer One d250 mit Windows XP.
Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine..
Ich starte und das Bildschirm ist schwarz und geht's nichts weiter...

Lg
Fawi


----------



## michaelwengert (2. März 2011)

Kannst du dir sonst irgendwo ne Linux-Live CD runterladen?
http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
Damit kannst dann deine Platte wieder als aktiv setzen.

2.te Möglichkeit:  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315261/de


----------



## fawad (2. März 2011)

Danke dir!
Da ich kein CD Laufwerk habe, habe ich ubuntu vom usb startet und unter Systeme --> Laufwerke, habe ich richti. Festplatte Bootfähig gemacht.
Und es funktioniert wieder ;-)


----------

